# Low-tech pearling



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Check out Riccia fluitans.


----------



## veryzer (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd be careful about putting high light over a tank with no co2. That tends to invite algae and plants covered with algae will be less likely to pearl.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Low tech tanks aren't very likely to pearl, and the only time I've gotten riccia to pearl is by growing it emersed then submerging it for part of the day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

a very late reply ... ;-)
EGERIA NAJAS in my low tech tank seems to be pearling little bit every day.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you don't want to mess with a co2 system, looking into Seachem Flourish Excel, you can get pearling with that.. or daily large water changes (but that's a pain).


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

IMO not can but will get algae/w high light without CO2.
Med light tanks can control algae/w Excel/lots of plants.
Najas grass Pearls and Regular baby tears does in my tank that is borderline between low and med light.
Of course they both do it more the higher you turn up the light, but then refer to the top two lines.

BTW: Pearl weed is one of the names for regular baby tears.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

Like the others have said, high light without CO2 is pretty much a guaranteed algae farm. I don't do CO2 either, and it's ok with my low light tanks for the most part, but I fight a never ending battle with green spot algae and occasionally green thread algae and bba in my medium light tanks.

To answer your actual question though, I DO have plants that will pearl in my medium light tanks (even without CO2) - rotala mainly but also caboma and ludwigea.


----------

